# What will you do for New Year's Eve? Any Resolutions?



## Corey123 (Dec 24, 2007)

What do you plan on doing for new Year's Eve? Do you have any New Year's resolutions planned? Come here and let everyone know.

I've been invited to a party that night. No resolutions though.


----------



## Alix (Dec 24, 2007)

New Years Eve we will be tobogganing in the day, then eating chili and going over to a friends place to watch some fireworks, then home again to veg til midnight. 

New Years Day we don't do much. I MAY make a special dinner but I haven't decided yet. I'm still WAY too stoked about it being Christmas!!!


----------



## JMediger (Dec 24, 2007)

We're throwing a little party that evening ... should be fun!
No resolutions yet ...


----------



## Katie H (Dec 24, 2007)

Buck and I haven't gone out for New Year's Eve in years, especially since we've moved here.  We live in a VERY rural area and any place to "go" to celebrate is over 30 miles away.

However, for years we've always celebrated the entry of the new year with a dinner of fondue from Buck's Swiss grandfather's recipe, then special cut-out cookies and champagne at midnight.

We don't usually make resolutions.  They always had a way of getting trashed pretty quickly.  Although, I have a head start on getting rid of some weight I've been wanting to lose.  I got on the scale this morning, after not having been on it in a very long time, and discovered I've lost 20 pounds since about August.  Yeah!  That really gave me a boost and helped me be more determined to keep on keepin' on with the weight loss.  So, I suppose, you could say that is a resolution for 2008.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 24, 2007)

I resolved many years not to make any!


so far, so good


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 24, 2007)

We set sail on the 31st from Honolulu for a 9 day cruise around Maui, Kauai, The Big Island, and Oahu. From what i have been told, NCL does one heck of a shindig for new years. 

As far as resolutions, some as last year: loose some weight, drink less, save more.


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 24, 2007)

I didn't know that you live in Honolulu. Must be nice sunny and warm out there, as opposed to the brutally cold weather we're having here!

I might make a small dinner myself that day. Was going to make dinner tomorrow, but no.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 27, 2007)

We don't usually do anything New Year's eve. With 3 small kids, it's VERY hard to find a willing baysitter. But that's alright. We just get some more time together. 
I've been asked to work New Year's Day, that means getting up by 3 am to get there at 4:15. I haven't decided on my answer yet. 
My resolution was going to be to lose my last 10 lbs left from last years resolution. But now after the holidays and cookie baking and everything else, it will have to be 13 lbs.  
I gotta stop cooking so much!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2007)

dw asked me last night if we could go out for dinner somewhere. i think she meant all three of us. i don't think she meant getting a babysitter. wow, that would be nice.

but if it's the three of us, we'll go out earlier and bang pots and pans at midnight, if we're still awake.

i'm working new years day, in either case.


----------



## Dina (Dec 27, 2007)

TATTRAT said:


> We set sail on the 31st from Honolulu for a 9 day cruise around Maui, Kauai, The Big Island, and Oahu. From what i have been told, NCL does one heck of a shindig for new years.
> 
> As far as resolutions, some as last year: loose some weight, drink less, save more.


Take me with you Tattrat?!  We're planning a party at my brother's house with finger foods and pop fireworks outside with the kids.  Some of my resolutions for the new year are to be "healthier, more spiritual and more positive".  That should get me through another year without getting in trouble.


----------



## Constance (Dec 27, 2007)

We never go anyplace on New Year's Eve. The cops are out in force, as are the drunks, and it just seems like a good night to stay home. We may fry up a batch of oysters.
New Year's Day is my grandson's birthday...he'll be 10. I'll have a birthday dinner for him. As we speak, he wants cheeseburgers and his mom's Red Velvet Cake. 

As for resolutions, a lot of people in Illinois will be trying to quit smoking. As of Jan. 1, cigarettes will be going up another $9 a carton (my Carltons will be $59 a carton), and smoking will be outlawed within 15 feet of any public place, including restaurants, bars, private clubs, and even outdoors. Smoking areas will be eliminated, and businesses will face serious fines if they don't enforce the regulations. 
I can understand some regulation, but I think they've gone way too far.


----------



## NAchef (Dec 27, 2007)

We will be staying home and playing games. I want to make something but the wife wants to get takeout at Redlobster or something. Not sure what to do.

No resolutions here.


----------



## Flourgirl (Dec 27, 2007)

On New Year's Eve, we stay home, watch DVD's and eat lots of chips & dip, then fall asleep on the couch watching everyone else freeze their buns off in Times Square. 

New Years Day is family and guests at our house, about 10 people. I'll be making something hearty like my barbecued beef stew with cheddar cornbread topping. 

We only make modest resolutions that we can stick with and that are very specific. I'll be losing my last 9 pounds to get back to my pre-baby weight of 120 lbs., and we'll go from putting $50 into our savings account each week to $75 a week. That's all.


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Dec 27, 2007)

Constance said:


> As for resolutions, a lot of people in Illinois will be trying to quit smoking. As of Jan. 1, cigarettes will be going up another $9 a carton (my Carltons will be $59 a carton), and smoking will be outlawed within 15 feet of any public place, including restaurants, bars, private clubs, and even outdoors. Smoking areas will be eliminated, and businesses will face serious fines if they don't enforce the regulations.
> I can understand some regulation, but I think they've gone way too far.


 
I wish Iowa would do this already. At least in the public places, not necessarily outside.

I am going to a club in Chicago with some friends (free top shelf 8pm-1am  ) As far as resolutions, I am going to do a triathalon, RAGBRAI (Welcome to RAGBRAI.org), and the Chicago Urbanathlon (10 mile run with obstacles Men's Health - Urbanathlon and Festival).  The only one I have done thus far is RAGBRAI.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 27, 2007)

We have a party to go too.. We'll spend the night at a friends ( also invited) so we don't have to drive home.  They live very close to the party house.

The next day... I'm doing NOTHING.
Grabbing a blanket, making a nest on the sofa.  The hardest thing 
I plan on doing is turning the tv from channel 4 to 5!  Reading and watching tv...
no cooking
no cleaning
Nope!  None!

( hopefully I can get Paulie to go along with the plan!!)


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 27, 2007)

We'll just be hanging out and chatting and watching the fireworks downtown from the deck. I've been thinking about resolutions and decided this year to make a list of things I want to get done as far as home repair/improvement projects. I'm going to laminate it and post it on the fridge and make sure I actually get all of them done by next New Year's Eve. (Also, there's an extra 10 lbs. that's been hanging around on my butt that I'm going to try and get rid of but I probably won't put that on the fridge list!)


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 27, 2007)

Lou and I are going to Birdland Jazz club in NYC to listen to Hillary Kole and then off to Delta Grill for the best cajun/creole cuisine NYC has to offer.

I don't believe in resolutions.  (As a kid, I didn't believe in giving up anything for lent, either).  Sure, it's great to have a clean slate; but too often, resolutions tend to be negative or about denial.  Life shouldn't be about denial.  Life should be celebrated with joie de vivre apparent in all you do.  Find balance and harmony and the rest will fall into place, including the things you'd like to eliminate or change.  You should examine your life everyday, not once a year.  Set small goals, things that you know you can achieve, and it will always lead to accomplishing bigger goals you barely considered possible.  

Hear the music, and dance like no one is watching you.  If you can do that, resolutions are not going to be necessary.


----------



## mikki (Dec 27, 2007)

We were suppose to go to a party,but being I have the new job and they were nice and didn't make me work Christmas I have to work New Years eve and New Years day 11pm-7am kind of stinks but at least I have a job. 
  This year was my husbands year to be the DD.Thats the part that REALLY STINKS!!!!


----------



## Angie (Dec 27, 2007)

Going to a friends house out of town. She lost her partner to cancer a year ago and is finally grieving. We're gonna play cards and dice, have a good supper and then who knows!

Resolutions? Lose weight. I have already lost 15 and am just getting warmed up! We start the "Biggest Loser" contest at work on 1/3!

ETA: Oh, and contratulations to everyone else who's lost some weight!


----------



## Essiebunny (Dec 27, 2007)

DH recently came home from the hospital and is doing rehab for reconditioning, so we will stay at home and have a special dinner and just relax by the fireplace. Football and parades on tv will be our entertainment.
We are grateful he got through 2007 and hope for a better 2008.


----------



## DawnT (Dec 28, 2007)

Nephew and girlfriend over for cards and junkfood.  Watch the ball drop and toast with gingerale!!  Cooking a turkey and having the kids and grandkids over for dinner on New Years day.  Nothing fancy, just easy cheesy!!


----------



## Claire (Dec 28, 2007)

Tattrat, I feel like strangling you right now.  My DH didn't like living in Hawaii (after over a decade) and here we are.  I am remembering many new years eves and mornings on the beaches at Bellows AFS (where we were married).  Oh-my-oh-my.


----------



## Claire (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes, IL has gone from being an open smoking state to having laws so restrictive that you quite literally cannot walk down Main Street smoking because you might get a wisp of smoke in the door of a business.  You have to understand ... I'VE NEVER SMOKED IN MY LIFE.  But I think this is extreme.  Now smokers are supposedly not even allowed to step outside of the restaurant/bar for their fix. They have to move to Iowa or buy a farm (OK, I'm exaggerating, but given where we live, not by much).


----------



## corazon (Dec 28, 2007)

I've never made ny resolutions.  I have recently decided that I need to stop spending money "nickle and diming" - on treats (london fogs and rocket donuts mostly) 
I've gotten much better since we've moved into town.  I'd like to cut back even more though.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 28, 2007)

We usually stay home on New Year's Eve.  This year will be no exception.  We usually eat chips and dip or crackers and cheese.  When I have them I cook black-eyed peas at midnight.  When we have the money we do a few fireworks.  Of course we watch the ball drop in New York (on TV of course).  

I have a couple weird things that I insist on for New Year's.  We have to start each new year with freshly washed sheets and blankets on the bed, and we always start the new year with a new toothbrush.  (Of course we also get new toothbrushes on April 1, July 1, and October 1--my own personal weirdness).

As far as resolutions, I don't really formally make them, but I do plan to continue to lose weight and get back to riding my exercise bike.  I mapped out a route to my daughter's house (2,598.96 miles) and I am riding my exercise bike "to" her house.    I have gotten away from it, but I intend to get back to it.  I also have a FastTrack II which also shows the miles, so part of my trip may be "walking!"  I made a chart that shows how far I still have left to go.  I have only ridden 66 miles so far but if I get back into it like I mean to I should make a little better time.  I thought doing it this way would make it a little more interesting than just riding the bike.  I also ride while watching something I like on TV so it goes quickly.

Happy New Year everyone!

Barbara


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Barbara L said:


> As far as resolutions, I don't really formally make them, but I do plan to continue to lose weight and get back to riding my exercise bike.  I mapped out a route to my daughter's house (2,598.96 miles) and I am riding my exercise bike "to" her house.


I _love_ this idea Barbara!!! I am very goal-oriented so choosing a destination and then walking the necessary miles to get there would work for me. (I think I'll pick Cancun, though.) Thanks for sharing this - it sounds like it will be fun. Have a wonderful New Year!


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 28, 2007)

New Years Eve will probably be very low key as we are in MD right now and returning the day before - alot of clean up from Christmas when we get home.  Maybe some junk food and thinkless tv or movies.  As far as resolutions, I really don't make them. I like Barbara's "goal" - my goal, therefore, would be to TRY to get to church more often.  I might attempt a prime rib for New Years Day - although everyone in my family eats beef well done and I refuse to ruin a prime rib like that so I'm not sure.......


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 28, 2007)

With any luck my son will have the night off and I will get to babysit (2 of my granddaughters and my grandson - in addition to my step-mom) while he and my DIL go out to party. We'll cook something together for supper, watch some TV, make some cookies, if it's a clear sky we'll break out the telescope and do some star gazing - or get on the radio and see if we can catch any satellite signals (the ISS would be a major coupe), then eat the cookies we made and have hot cider, spiced tea or cocoa to warm up - and watch the ball drop in NYC.

As for my resolutions - just one, the only one I know I can keep: I resolve not to make any resolutions!


----------



## corazon (Dec 28, 2007)

Michael in FtW said:


> With any luck my son will have the night off and I will get to babysit (2 of my granddaughters and my grandson - in addition to my step-mom) while he and my DIL go out to party. We'll cook something together for supper, watch some TV, make some cookies, if it's a clear sky we'll break out the telescope and do some star gazing - or get on the radio and see if we can catch any satellite signals (the ISS would be a major coupe), then eat the cookies we made and have hot cider, spiced tea or cocoa to warm up - and watch the ball drop in NYC.
> 
> As for my resolutions - just one, the only one I know I can keep: I resolve not to make any resolutions!



That sounds like a great night.  Enjoy!

dh is working, he will be up all night.  This is our first new year's living in town.  I don't know if they do fireworks on the bay or anything.  It'll be a quiet night.  Watch some tv, play on dc.


----------



## ella/TO (Dec 28, 2007)

We don't usually go out, but this year we've been invited to a dinner party (our friends aren't cooking, they're having it catered) and one other couple, so we'll be a party of 6.
Many nice things associated with this.....it's within our condo...therefore no driving, the fact that these young people want to share this evening with us...."the old couple"....hahahahaha. As a host gift we're taking some ice wine and some of my home baked cookies....will have to nap that afternoon so that we can stay  up for midnite....ROFL.....Happy New Year to everyone!!!....May you be healthy, wealthy and wise!!!!


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 28, 2007)

I am attending a party a 2:00 pm.  Everyone is either bringing appetizers or desserts.  I have been requested to bring my deep dark chocolate cake.  I plan on staying at the party for 2-3 hours.  I really don't like to be out on nights that there could be inebriated drivers on the road.  That evening I may experiment with the fondue pot I received for Christmas.  Either chocolate or a cheese fondue, I have not made up my mind which I want to make.  

I really don't make resolutions.  I strive to improve myself throughout the year.


----------



## Constance (Dec 28, 2007)

VeraBlue said:


> Lou and I are going to Birdland Jazz club in NYC to listen to Hillary Kole and then off to Delta Grill for the best cajun/creole cuisine NYC has to offer.
> 
> I don't believe in resolutions.  (As a kid, I didn't believe in giving up anything for lent, either).  Sure, it's great to have a clean slate; but too often, resolutions tend to be negative or about denial.  Life shouldn't be about denial.  Life should be celebrated with joie de vivre apparent in all you do.  Find balance and harmony and the rest will fall into place, including the things you'd like to eliminate or change.  You should examine your life everyday, not once a year.  Set small goals, things that you know you can achieve, and it will always lead to accomplishing bigger goals you barely considered possible.
> 
> Hear the music, and dance like no one is watching you.  If you can do that, resolutions are not going to be necessary.



You got that right, girl.


----------



## Constance (Dec 28, 2007)

Claire said:


> Yes, IL has gone from being an open smoking state to having laws so restrictive that you quite literally cannot walk down Main Street smoking because you might get a wisp of smoke in the door of a business.  You have to understand ... I'VE NEVER SMOKED IN MY LIFE.  But I think this is extreme.  Now smokers are supposedly not even allowed to step outside of the restaurant/bar for their fix. They have to move to Iowa or buy a farm (OK, I'm exaggerating, but given where we live, not by much).



You're not exaggerating much, Claire. 
I can manage going to a restaurant and not smoking, but I want to be able to light one when I get to the parking lot. What gets me, if I were still in business, I wouldn't be able to smoke in my own greenhouse.


----------



## Claire (Dec 30, 2007)

Vera and others; once upon a time, many years ago in a land far away I wrote a newspaper column about this.  

How about we CAN make positive resolutions and lental offerings.  

A friend of mine said she was going to make a point of saying something nice to someone every day during lent.  She was surprised at how negative she was when she really thought about it.  She was determined to find a compliment.  

SO resolutions do not have to be about denial.  It can be buying 3 extra cans of soup and dropping them at the food bank every month.  It can be, I WILL remember being a teenager myself when my kids are driving me crazy.  It can be, well, I'm driving by that sr citizens center almost every day, I'll stop once a week and read a chapter of a book for 15 minutes.  

Yes, if life was perfect, the new years resolution to lose 20 lbs, quit smoking, etc, would work.  But maybe we need to think more positively, and in smaller increments.  Think of something small, something that will take only a minute or five, and tag it on to something else you're doing.  Voila!  Sucess!  The concept of trying to find something to compliment others on actually makes YOU feel happier, it really does.


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh yeah, I said earlier that I had no New Year's resolutions. I DO have one. To lose some weight.

Besides, the docs have been after me to lose some.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 30, 2007)

Claire said:


> Vera and others; once upon a time, many years ago in a land far away I wrote a newspaper column about this.
> 
> How about we CAN make positive resolutions and lental offerings.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, Claire. We forget we can make resolutions that benefit others just as easily as ones that benefit ourselves. Remember a few years back the "Practice Random Acts Of Caring and Kindness" concept? I have always had a blast with this because it allows you to be really creative in thinking up lovely little acts that surprise and delight the recipient. Sometimes, it's the only nice thing that has happened to that person in a long time. Anyway, it's lots of fun and my kids have always gotten a kick out of thinking up things.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 30, 2007)

All 12 of us will be going out to our favorite Chinese restaurant for dinner. Then we will all come home and relax, play with the little guys til midnight then the happy birthdays begin, whistles, bells the whole nine yards then we all enjoy various desserts that I'm in the process of putting together..so far a chocolate cheesecake, a few cream puffs and now to start on some panna cotta...not sure yet what else, i do have some of Katie E.'s devils food cake left...
kadesma


----------



## Fincher (Dec 30, 2007)

I'll be in the kitchen.  I'm doing a special menu that night.  The last sitting is at 9, so I should be home by midnight!


----------



## Fincher (Dec 30, 2007)

man I'm so jealous of Tatrat right now,   I wonder if I can convince him to trade places with me,  I'm sure he can handle the line, and I'm darn sure I can handle the cruise!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 30, 2007)

As I mentioned earlier, we'll be having our traditional fondue dinner for our New Year's Eve meal, then celebrate at midnight with champagne.

New Year's Day  meal will be grilled ribeye steaks  with Gorgonzola/onion/mushroom cream sauce, twice-baked potatoes  and  (more)  holiday sweets for dessert.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 30, 2007)

Fincher said:


> I'll be in the kitchen.  I'm doing a special menu that night.  The last sitting is at 9, so I should be home by midnight!


Sorry you have to work on New Year's Eve but hopefully, you can bring a "special" home and ring in the new year right! Nothing like eating a fabulous meal with a glorious glass of bubbly. (OK, OK, Tattratt's cruise would be better but have a Happy New Year anyway!)


----------



## buckytom (Dec 30, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Remember a few years back the "Practice Random Acts Of Caring and Kindness" concept? I have always had a blast with this because it allows you to be really creative in thinking up lovely little acts that surprise and delight the recipient. Sometimes, it's the only nice thing that has happened to that person in a long time. Anyway, it's lots of fun and my kids have always gotten a kick out of thinking up things.


 
i knew it. i knew there was something deep, something special about you.
i mean, we're friends on  a superficial internet level, but i sorta sensed there was a certain sense of life within you, or should i say coming from you.

by doing those acts of kindness towards others, you're reconnecting the individual life energies that together make up god, or the yang, or a mitzvah, or good karma, or a miracle, or what have you.

ok, sorry, just had to get that out before it was lost from my mind.

i mean it though. 

f-mom, i hope this year abounds with the love and energy that you give us, to steal a line from vickiq.

hey, where's thayt suffern succotash been, anyway?


----------



## sattie (Dec 31, 2007)

No resolutions... they are pointless for me, if I really mean it, I will do it no matter what time of year it is.  I will be at home, safe and sound for the most part and will enjoy a tiny bit of Nectar Imperial to toast the new year.

Good new year to all here on DC... my heart only desires that this year is prosperous and blessed for you!


----------



## Marko (Dec 31, 2007)

How about drink a little less wine...but better!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 31, 2007)

Marko said:


> How about drink a little less wine...but better!


And _what_ is wrong with the way I drink wine now?  

Barbara


----------



## mitmondol (Dec 31, 2007)

Fincher said:


> I'll be in the kitchen.  I'm doing a special menu that night.  The last sitting is at 9, so I should be home by midnight!



Michael???????????????
Good to see you here!!

You poor thing you! I remember those days (even if they were only for 2 years)
I'm not much better off, even if it's not food related.
Should go to the theatre tomorrow evening to check on the ppl who are doing a rock and roll tribute concert (it IS a lot of fun!) from the 50's and 60's, but I REFUSED!! Darn it!
I need a day off!!!!
So do you by the way....?
Oh, back to the subject, no resolutions for me, they don't make sense.
If I don't do something during a year, why would I do it in the new one?


----------



## Claire (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm spending tonight with friends.  Given a choice, it would be an early night, with DH and I in bed at midnight.  But I think that our friends want to ring in the new year.  I wish I was one of those people who can sleep at will.  I'd sleep all day so that I'd be ready to party at 8, when this party is to start.  Luckily my husband talked me into doing, yet again, my artichoke dip.   It is what everyone loves.  To me it is boring, but what the heck.  It makes everyone happy, and is a no-brainer.  It isone of thos dishes where I'm constantly getting recipe requests for ... to include the sister who gave me the original recipe!  The fact is that I throw all the ingredients in a food processor and bake it.  Don't measure.  DH  wants me to make it for every party.  I guess I'm becoming a one-trick pony.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 31, 2007)

buckytom said:


> by doing those acts of kindness towards others, you're reconnecting the individual life energies that together make up god, or the yang, or a mitzvah, or good karma, or a miracle, or what have you.


You must of racked up some serious karma for this because that's one of the nicest things anyone's ever said to me. Thanks bt, you've made my whole year. My resolution is to pass it on, my friend.


----------

